# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Tërmetet...

## Fiori

Me shume mbi historine apo kuriozitete per terrmetet do shkruaj ne ditet qe vijne ... jam me shume kurioze te lexoj nga vizitoret informacione mbi keto dukuri tokesore...

Terrmeti me i afert me Shqiperine, sot ka tronditur Turqine. 

Dita dhe koha 2002 08 18 11:52:27 UTC 
Zona : 40.72N 42.49E 
Thellesia 10.0 kilometers 
Fuqia : 4.2 Magnitude
Vendodhja : Turqi 
510 milje (825 km) ne lindje te Ankarase, Turqi.

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

aman mi zemer aman se nga termetet na vene 8 me 2  :perqeshje:  
Une si kam qejf termetet dhe me mbahen mend nja 2 te lehta kur isha e vogel, tundej dollapi. S'jam shkenctare kur te lexoj ndonje artikull do ta shkruaj

----------


## KinG_MousE

Ceshte e verteta mua me ka ikur pak frika nga termetet, ngaqe kam me ka rastisur te jem ne nje vend qe kane rene 2 termete te fuqishem 5.4 njeri dhe 5.9 tjetri. Nga ky i dyti kam shpetuar per qime ngaqe me ra nje cope xhami ne kembe por nuk pesova gje ngaqe nuk me ra me cep por me ra si pllake. Neser do ju them se si ndodhin dhe pse ndodhin termetet se tani qe po e shkruaj une kete eshte ore 1:48 e nates dhe vdiqa per gjume.

----------


## Fiori

*Pak histori mbi Termetet*

Nje nga fenomenet me te frikshme dhe me shkaterruese ne natyre, eshte nje termet i forte dhe efektet e tij. Termeti eshte nje levizje e papritur e Tokes, shkaktuar nga levizja e pllakave te demtuara, te cilat duket sikur kane zene vend gjate kohes. Per miliona vjet, forcat e pllakave tektonike i kane dhene forme Tokes. Kjo ndodh atehere kur pllakat te cilat ndodhen ne brendesi te Tokes levizin ne siperfaqe apo mundohen ti zene vendin njera tjetres. Shpesh kjo levizje eshte graduale dhe nuk shkakton shkarkime te energjise se tyre, por kur energjia eshte e madhe gjate ketyre levizjeve shkaktohen termete. 

Sot studiuesit jo vetem jane en gjendje te parashikojne termetet por dhe ne te njejten kohe jane marre masa qe nq se ndodh qe keto terrmete te ndodhin ne zona te banuara, ndertesat te mund te perballojne tronditjet.

Gjithsesi, te paret tane kane besuar se terrmetet shkaktoheshin nga levizja e zvarranikeve apo merimangave te medha nen Toke. Aristoteli ishte nder te paret i cili u mundua te shpjegonte termetet duke u bazuar ne fenomenet natyrale. Nje nga shpjegimet e tij kishte te bente me shpejtesine e ererave dhe menyren si ato godisnin Token. Pas vdekjes se tij, njerzit thjesht u bazuan ne keto studime te paperfunduara dhe asnjehere nuk vazhduan te kerkonin me shume. Kjo deri ne vitin 1750 kur Anglia u trondit nga 5 terrmete te forta. Keto terrmete u pasuan me terrmetin e te dieles ne 1 Nentor, 1755 ne Lisbone, Portugali, terrmet i cili vrau 70000 njerez. Kjo ndodhi shkaktoi fillimin e nje periudhe te re ne boten e "sismiologjise" dhe kerkimeve mbi te. 

Studimet e para u drejtuan nga John Michell ne Angli dhe Elie Bertrand ne Zvicer. Keto studime u bene akoma me intensive pas termetit te vitit 1783 ne Kalabri te Italise, termet i cili vrau 35,000 njerez. 

Gjate zhvillimit te komunikimit midis pjeseve te ndryshme te botes, dhe studimet e termeteve u bene me te sakta, pasi ne kete menyre studiuesit kishin mundesi te ndanin me njeri tjetrin ecurite e zbulimeve te tyre. Keshtu gjate termetit te madh te vitit 1822 ne Kili, Maria Graham raportoi ndryshime te medha sismike te cilat shkaktuan ngritjen e vijez bregdetare te Kilit. Ky studim u mbeshtet me vone gjate termetit te vitit 1835 ne Kili, nga Robert FitzRoy. Gjate kesaj kohe Charles Darwin ishte duke studiuar gjeologjine e Andeve. 

Gjate viteve 1850, 60' dhe 70', tre studiues Europiane krijuan disi bazat e studimeve sismologjike. Robert Mallet, inxhinier i lindur ne Dublin, projektoi urrat e Londres duke matur shpejtesine e valeve sismike ne Toke me ndihmen e shperthimeve eksplozive. Kjo menyre studimi perdoret akoma dhe sot ne rast minimesh ne tokat me vaj. Robert Mallet ishte gjithashtu i pari i cili perafersoi thellesine e termeteve nen toke. Ne te njejten kohe kur Mallet shperthente tokat e Anglise me eksplozive, Alexis Perrey, ne France po krijonte analiza kuantitive per termetet. Ai i dha me shume rendesi periudhave te termeteve te lidhura keto me stinet dhe rrotullimet e Henes. Ne Itali, Luigi Palmieri krijoi sismografin elektromagnetik, nje prej te cileve u instalua prane Malit te Vesuvit dhe nje tjeter ne Universitetin e Napolit. Keta sismografe ishin instrumentet e para te cilat mund te dallonin levizjet sismike te cilat nuk dalloheshin nga njeriu. 

Ne fund te viteve 1800 dhe fillimin e 1900, tre profesore angleze te cilet punonin ne Universitetin Mbreteror ne Tokyo, Japoni; John Milne, James Ewing dhe Thomas Gray krijuan instrumentet e para sismike te cilat mund te perdoreshin per studimet shkencore te termeteve. 

Ne SHBA, Grove Karl Gilber, pasi studioi shkaqet e termeteve te cilat tronditen Fushen e Owens ne Californi, 1872 doli ne perfundimin se tronditjet nuk shkaktoheshin nga shperthimet nen toke por ato ishin tipar i levizjeve sizmike. 

Seikei Sekiya, shkencetar Japonez ishte njeriu i pare i cili u quajt profesor i sismologjise. Nje tjeter Japonez i njohur gjate fillimit te viteve 1900 ishte Fusakichi Omori, i cili midis studimeve te tjera, zgjidhi zvogelimin e shpejtesise se aktiviteteve sizmike pas tronditjeve. Ekuacionet e tij perdoren akoma edhe sot. 

_Pjesa me e madhe e ketij artikulli eshte marre nga studimi i Chalres Davison titulluar Krijuesit e Sismologjise._ 


*Harta e pllakave tektonike*

----------


## Asteroid

Termeti i fundit me epiqender ne Shqiperi ka ndodhur ne 15 gusht, ky termet u ndje vetem ne  zonene e epiqendres (Tropoje)

Data: 15 Gusht 2003
Ora: 22.34.21, ora e Shqiperise
Thellesia: 16.3 Km
Kordinatat: 41° 9' V, 20°.6' L
Fuqia: 3.5 M






p.s. Kur te kem kohe do te postoj historine e termeteve te Vlores dhe te pllakes se Dhermiut

----------


## Orku

Kam rastisur zgjuar dhe i ulur kur ra nje termet i fuqishem ne Tirane. Pervec faktit qe u zhvendosa nga divani ku isha ulur sikur te me kishte shtyre njeri, nuk do ta harroj kurre zhurmen e vecante qe u krijua nga levizja e mureve te shtepise. Muret levizen dhe shkuan ne vend njelloj sikur te ishin prej kartoni.

Qe atehere fle ne natyre ......  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mary-anne

Cilat jane zonat me pak sizmike ne bote dhe pse??

----------


## friendlyboy1

Megjithse nuk jam specialist i sizmikes, jam 100% i sigurt se askush ne bot nuk ka arritur te parashikoj termete. Esht krejtesisht e pamundshme te parashikosh diten dhe vendin se ku do te bjer termeti. Megjithate sizmiologet kan arritur te ndertojn nje hart qe tregon nje linj ne te cilen bien 99% e termeteve te fuqishem ne toke. Kjo linj ka nje emer qe po me shpeton ne moment, por di se shtrihet nga japonia ne kore, ne indi ne azin e vogel,  ne turqi, e me tej. Sigurisht shqiperia esht nje zon sizmike sepse ndodhet ne kete linj termetesh.

----------


## Alket123

> Cilat jane zonat me pak sizmike ne bote dhe pse??


Nuk e di kete po ku jetoj une ka disa termete.

Disa fakte interesante per kete teme:
-----------------
aparatin e pare sizmologjik qe mat termetet ne ne Richter Scale u krijuan nga Nikola Tesla ne vitin 1899. Richter Scale u vendos me mbrapa si njesi.

Termetet mund te krijohen artificialisht. Termetin e pare <> te trondise cerekun e New Yorkut u be nga Nikola Tesla me duket ne 1899 ne mos gaboj, me medyshje e kam kete date.

----------


## Hyllien

Te besh termet artificial per New Yorkun qe eshte *Shkemb Graniti*  me duket pak e cuditshme. nesje

----------


## Fiori

Ndaj ju them shpjegohuni kur shkruani se duket sikur shkruani per veten ...

Gjithsesi...Pasi u kthye perseri ne NY (Tesla tani mbi te 40tat), krijoi nje laburator ne apartamentin e tij dhe filloi te eksperimentonte me lekundjet sonike. Ishte kjo koha kur ai krijoi "oscillatorin" e tij, i cili kerkonte shume pak energji per te krijuar lekundje dhe me pas per ti kthyer keto lekundje ne sasi te medha energjie. 

Gjate nje eksperimenti, sasia e energjise e gjeneruar nga makina, lekundi te gjithe ndertesen ku ndodhej apartamenti i tij dhe keshtu komshinjte te trembur thirren policine. Tesla u shpjegua tek policet duke thene se ai nuk kishte lidhje me lekundjen, e cila mund te kish qene ne te vertete "termet". 




p.s. oscillator - vegel elektronike e perdorur per te gjeneruar sinjale.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Përshëndetje, 
Në sitin *ourplanet.ath.cx* do të mund të ndiqni pamje satelitare të planetit Tokë si edhe të dalloni në kohë thuajse reale tërmetet e ndryshme që godasin zona të ndryshme të globit...është vërtetë interesante të shikosh sa të vegjël që jemi...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mary-anne

Hi, 
sapo ra nje termet, ketu ku jetoj une  :iuiuiu: 
sa frike!!

----------


## Alket123

> Ndaj ju them shpjegohuni kur shkruani se duket sikur shkruani per veten ...
> 
> p.s. oscillator - vegel elektronike e perdorur per te gjeneruar sinjale.


Po i jep jashtezakonisht shume pak rendesi. Per sqarim oscillators jane circuits no.1 me te perdorshmit sot dhe me fantastiket.

Qe kur Tesla i shpiku e deri sot oscillators nuk kane pasur ndalese ne perfeksionime. Te pakten 2 tranzistor oscillators i keni ne celularin tuaj. Ndoshta nuk trondisin ndertesen por e cojne zerin tuaj kilometra te tera larg.

Shtese: I keni pare magjistaret te levitate nje femer ballerine te lehte ne peshe? Ajo eshte magnetic levitation. Hiqeni nga mendja nuk eshte magji e tyre por magji e Nikolaj Milutin Tesles. Duhet te keni degjuar per trains MagLev. E njejta gje eshte.

Ne distanca te shkurtera magnetic force fiton mbi gravity force ne keto raste deri 21 here me shume heren e fundit qe e lexova. Mendoni sa lehte mund te krijonte Tesla nje termet artificial tani. Ikona qe une mbaj eshte e Nikolaj Tesles. Profet praktik.

----------


## Alket123

> Ndaj ju them shpjegohuni kur shkruani se duket sikur shkruani per veten ...
> 
> Ishte kjo koha kur ai krijoi "oscillatorin" e tij, i cili kerkonte shume pak energji per te krijuar lekundje dhe me pas per ti kthyer keto lekundje ne sasi te medha energjie.


Nuk duhet te vesh ne thonjeza "oscillator" shpikja qe ka bere te mundur fantastiken te e beje realitet. Nje inxhinjer elektrik do habitej jashte mase te i vinin ne thonjeza "oscillator". Po qe se eshte padituri e juaja te falet. Po te jete ironi aha. Kerkoni te falur!!!

Biles biles per me teper nga jo pak veta kjo konsiderohet shpikja me e madhe ne elektronike.
Hnmmmm dicka nuk shkon ketu sepse juve do thoni se eshte tranzistori. Tranzistori eshte element qe ka zevendesuar ne menyre inteligjente disa veti me shume qe mund te behen edhe me induktorin/kapacitorin. Oscillatori eshte circuit jo element. Mos u ngaterroni se ketej nga amerika nuk e dine nga bie shqiperia me serbine bashke e do ju marrin per injorante pastaj. Mos i vini thonjeza oscillatorit.

per juve:
http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/oscillator2.htm

----------


## BvizioN

*Cfare jane Termetet dhe pse ndodhin* ?

*A eshte e mundur te parashikohen termetet?*

*Pasojat katastrofike te termeteve gjate historise se njerezimit !*

_Le te diskutojme mbi kete subjekt dhe jeni te lutur te sillni informacione apo mendimet tuaja personle ne lidhje me termetet apo raste kur keni ndjere lekundjen e termeteve ne jeten tuaj._ 

**************************************************  ***************

Termeti si fenomen eshte pasoje e zhvendosjes se Plate Tectonics (supozohet qe shtresa e siperme e tokes,lithosphera consiston disa pjese,pllaka apo pjata te ndara nga njera tjetra nese mund ta quajme keshtu,te cilat jane ne levizja graduale.Lithosfera eshte shtrese e ftohte dhe eshte si te thuash levozhga e Tokes.Asthenosphera eshte shtresa e nxehte.Llava metalike e cila eshte shtrese midis lithosferes dhe kores (berthames) dhe qe perben rreth 82% te volumit te tokes dhe 68% te mases se saj,prehapet nen shtresen e siperme te tokes duke levizur ne menyre graduale oqeane dhe kontinente.Shpejtesia e kesaj levizje eshte disa centimetra ne vit,apo e njejte me shpejtesine e rritjes se thonjeve.Forma e re e lithosferese se krijuar ftohet me  kalimin e koherave dhe behet teper densitive deri sa krijon shembje.

Levizja e Plate Tectonics paraqitet ne tre forma:*extensional*, *transform*, dhe *compressional*!




*Me se matet madhesia e nje termeti?*

Sizmologet perdorin Ball (Magnitude) per te shprehur energjine sizmike te cliruar nga termeti.Ja ca nga efektete te termeteve te madhesive te ndryshme.

*Me pak se 3.5 ballsh.......*ne pergjithesi nuk mund ta ndjesh,por regjistrohet.

*3.5 deri ne 5.4 ballsh*.....shpeshhere ndjehet por ne raste te rralla mund te shkaktoje demtime.

*Me pak se 6 ballsh*.......shkakton demtim te vogel ne ndertesat me strukture te forte,dhe demton shume godinat me nderim te dobet.

*6.1 deri ne 6.9 ballsh*.....mund te jete shkaterrues ne zonat e populluara qe shtrihen deri ne 100km larg epiqendres.

*7.0 deri ne 7.9*....Termet i madh !Mund te shkaktoje demtime serioze ne zona te medha.

*8 ballsh e lart*....Katasrofal !Mund te shkaktoje demtime teper serioze ne zona qe shtrihen qindra kilometra larg epiqendres.

Edhe pse cdo termet ka nje mase unike ballsh pasojat varen shume nga largesia e epiqendres,struktura e ndertesave,terreni etj

----------


## BvizioN

***************************************************  ********
1)Termeti me i madh i regjistruar ne USA ka qene 9.8 ballsh,i cili ka goditur Prince William Sound,Alaske ne te ashtequajturen Good Friday, ne 28 Mars,1964

2)Termeti me i madh i rgjistuar ne bote ka qene 9.5 ballsh dhe ka goditur Chile ne 22 Mai,1960

3)Termeti me i hershem i raportuar ne Kalifornia ne 1976, eshte ndjere nga nje ekspedite eksploruese e Gaspa de Portola ndrekohe qe ky grup kish kampuar rreth 48 kilometra ne juglindje te Los Angeles.

4) Perpara se te arrinte tekologjia e regjistrimit elektronik te termeteve,shkencaret kishin ndertuar nje sizmometer teper te madh ne perpjekje per te regjistruar zhvendosjet ne periudha te gjata te krijuara nga termetet.Sizmometri me i madh peshonte 15 ton.Egziston nje i tille me madhesi mesatare,i larte sa nje pallat trekatesh qe eshte akoma sot e kesaj dite ne perdorim ne Mexico City.

5)Levizja mesatare terthor zones difektoze te San Andreas gjate 3 milion viteve eshte 56mm ne vit.Nese zhvendosja vazhdon ne kete ritem shkencaret mendojne se Los Angelos dhe San Francisco do ndahen nga njeri tjetri pas perafersisht 15 milion vitesh.

6)Sistemi Rift ne Afriken Lindore eshte rreth 50-60km zone e gjere me vulkane aktive dhe difekte te cilat shtrihen ne veri-jug te Afrikes lindore ne gjatesi prej 3000 km nga Ethiopia ne veri e deri tek Zamnezi ne jug.Ky eshte nje  shembull i rralle i ne Rifti ne zone kontinentale,ku pjatat kontinentale tendojne te ndahen ne dysh dhe te levizin ne drejtime te kunderta nga njera tjetra.

7)Sizmoskopi i pare per te matur lekundjen e tabanit te tokes gjate nje termeti eshte krijuar ne vitin 1951,dhe deri ne vitin 1955 difektet tokesore nuk kan qene te njohura.

8)Termetet ne Hene ndodhin,veqse ndodhin me rralle dhe jane me te vogla ne ballsh,ne krahasim me termetet ne Toke.Supozohet se termetet ne Hene kane lidhje gjithashtu me distancen e Henes ne orbite nga Toka.Po ashtu zhvillohen ne thellesine e saj,pothuajse diku nga mesi i siperfaqes me berthamen.

10) Edhe pse te dyja jane termete me vale detare,Tsunami dhe Tidal jane dy fenomene te ndryshme dhe te palidhura njera me tjetern.Vala Tidal eshte vale ne thellesi te ujrave te shkaktuara nga efekted gravitacionale mes Diellit,Henes dhe Tokes.Nersa Tsunami eshte vale ujore e shkaktuar nga termetet nenujore apo rreshqitje e tabaneve tokesore  te cilat kryejne zhvendosje masive te ujt.

11)Hypoqendra e nje termeti eshte poshte siperfaqes se tokes,pikerisht aty ku fillon difekti tokesor.Nersa epiqendra eshte pjesa direkt mbi hypoqender,ne siperfaqe te tokes.

12)Eshte llogaritur qe ndodhin rreth 500.000 termete te regjistrueshem ne bote cdo vit.100.000 nga te cilet jane te ndjeshem dhe 100 prej te cileve mund te shkaktojne demtime.

12)Mendohet se demtim me i madh eshte bere si rezultat is zjarrit pas termetit te San Francikos ne 1906,sesa nga vete termeti.

13) Cdo vit Kalifornia jugore perjeton rreth 10.000 termete.Shumica e tyre jane te vogla dhe nuk ndjehen.Vetem disa qindra prej tyre jane me te medha se 3 ballsh, dhe vetem 15-20 prej tyre jane me te medha se 4 ballsh.Sidoqofte nese ndodh termet me i madh se kaq,tronditja e saj do krijoje disa termete te madhesive te ndryshme qe mund te pasojne me muaj.

14) Shkaku i vertete termetit eshte zbuluar korrektesisht ne vitin 1970 nga nje inxhinier Britanik,John Michell i cili ngelet ne memorie si babai i sizmologjise.John shkruante se termetet dhe valet e energjise qe ato clirojne jane shkak i shembjes se pjeseve masive te tokes poshte siperfaqes.

15) Shumica e termeteve ndodhin ne thellesi prej 80km poshte siperfaqes se Tokes.

16)Termeti me vdekjeprures ne bote ka ndodhur ne vitin 1955 ne Kine.Ky termet kish goditur zona ku njerezit jetonin ne shpella qe kishin strukture me gur te bute.Keta shpella u shemben gjate termetit duke sjellur pasoja prej rreth 830.000 njerez te vdekur.Ne vitin 1976 nje tjeter termet vdekjeprures godet Tangshan ne Kine ku me teper se 250.000 njerez vdiqen.

17)Florida dhe Dokota kane numrin me te vogel te termeteve ne USA.

18)Alaska eshte zona me e permendur per termete ne USA dhe zona me aktivo-sizmologjike ne bote.Alaska perjeton termete 7 ballesh pothuajse cdo vit dhe termete 8 ballesh apo me te larte cdo 14 vjet.

19)Kur ka ndodhur termeti i Chilean ne vitin 1960,sizmografet kane regjistruar vale sizmike qe kane udhetuar gjithandej rreth e qark botes.Keto  vale sizmike kane tronditur boten per disa dite.

20) Pishina e Universitetit te Arizonas ne Tucson ka humbur gjith uijn e saj nga lekundtjet e shkaktuara gjate nje termeti ne Meksike 1985 (rreth 2000 km larg)*

----------


## BvizioN

Termeti i pare qe kam ndjere (edhe pse kam qene fare i vogel) ka qene i 15 Prillit 1979.Besoj qe ka qene 7 ballesh.Shumica juaj mbase nuk ka pas lindur akoma atehere.

Besoj se ky ka qene termeti me i forte dhe me demtimet me te medha ne Shqiperi.

Temrmeti i fundit qe kam ndjere (faktikisht termetet) kane ndodhur ne Dimrin e para 3 vitesh ketu ne UK.Ishin termete te vogla,sdoqofte teper te ndjeshme dhe nga 3 apo 4 ne dite per 14 dite rresht.

Ne raste termetesh pjesa me e madhe e viktimave bien duke u munduar te dalin nga godinat.Eshte shume me e mundur te vdesesh nga materialet qe shemben e bien ne koken e dikujt qe mundohet te dale nga godina.

Eshte e keshillueshme qe ne raste termetesh njeriu mban ate pozicion qe ka duke u munduar te gjeje donje mburoje (psh tryeze,dollap etj) Nese eshte jashte duhet te qendroje jashte,nese eshte mbrenda godines duhet te qendroje mbrenda.

----------


## BvizioN

**************************************************  *************
Pra termeti eshte levizja apo dridhja e tabanit te tokes qe ndodh si rezultat i zhvendosjes se befasishme te nje pjese doke ne thellesi te mbrendesise.Termetet gjithashu jane rezultat i ngjeshjes se shtresave te siperme tokes njera me tjetren,Vulkanizimeve,rreshqitjes se tokes,shembje ne boshlleqet e mberndeshme etj.Efekti i termeteve mund te preke qindra e mijera kilometra katrore,shkaktoje demtime ne ndertesa me mase dhjetra biliona dollare.Rezultatet ne humbjet e jetes mund te vene ne qindra e mijera persona; po ashtu shkaterrimin e fondeve sociale dhe ekonomike ne zonat qe prek.



*Demtimi nga termeti i San Franciscos,Kaliforni,18 Prill, 1906*

Termeti i SF ka qene nje nga me te medhate ( 8.3 ballsh) ne Shtetet e Bashkuara gjate shekullit te 20'te.Llogarite me te fundit tregojne se mbi 3,000 njerez kane humbur jeten gjete termetit si dhe nga zjarret e krijuara prej termetit.Ne termin e dollarit te vitit 1906 pasojat e demtimeve nga termeti kane qene $24 miloon,dhe pasojat nge zjarret qe shkaktoj termeti kane qene rreth $ 350 milion.
Flaka ka shkaterruar 28.000 ndertesa ne 520 zona te SF.Kjo panorame me poshte eshte pamje e SF vetem disa ore pas termetit (foto e vjeter,
mos prit te shikosh imtesira  )



*Demtimet nga termeti ne Meksiko City,Meksike,19 Shtator 1985*

Me 19 Shtator te vitit 1985,nje termet prej 8 ballesh godet Pacific Coast te Meksikes.Demtimet ishin kryesore ne 25km katrore te Qytetit te Meksikes,350 km larg nga epiqendra.Nga 18 milion e popullsise,10.000 kane gjetur vdekjen dhe 50.000 jane plagosur.Po ashtu 250.000 njerez kane ngelur te pastrehe dhe pasojat financiare nga demtimi i ndertesave arrinte ne $5 bilion.

----------


## BvizioN

*Termeti i Alaskes,Prince William Sound,28 Mars 1964*

Termeti 8.4 ballsh ne Prince William Sound,ne daten 28 Mars 1964 ora 03:36 GTM (27 Mars ne 5:36 me oren lokale) ka pasur tronditjen me te madhe te regjistruar ne kontinentin e Amerikes se Veriut.Ky termet eshte ndjere ne nje gjeresi prej 804.000 kilometra katrore.Ky termet krijoj humbjen e 131 jeteve dhe shkaktoi demtime prej $350-500 milion nga ana financiare.Kohegjatja e ketij termeti ka qene 3-4 minuta dhe supozohet e jashtezakoneshme.



*Transformimet e tokes (Faults)*

Gjate studimeve qe mund ti besh transformimeve te tokes,shume mund te mesohet rreth madhesise dhe intervalit te zhvillimit te termeteve.Transformimet gjithashtu na mesojne rreth zhvendosjes se tokes e cila ka rrjedhuar ne krijimin e maleve dhe ndryshimin e kontinenteve.Gradualisht,pjese e shtreses se tokes kryen lakim nen ndikimin e presioneve te mbrendeshme duke marre pozicion te ri.Kur keto shtresa tokesore zhvendosen duke krijuar ngjeshje njera me tjetern deri sa rezistenca e ngurte thyhet duke cliruar energji masive qe krijon tremetin



*Termeti i Chi-Chi ne Taivan!20 Shtator 1999*

Ne 21 Shtator 1999,ora 1:47 am me oren lokale (20 Shtator ne 17:47GTM) ne termet perj 7.6 ballsh eshte ndjere kryq e terthor ishullit Taivan.5 nga komunat sebashku me qytetin Taichung perjetuan numrin me te madh te vdekjeve dhe demtimet me kolosale.Rreth 2.405 te vdekur dhe 10.718 te plagosur jane raportuar.Pothuajse 82.000 shtepia banimi te shkaterruara duke rezultuar ne 600.000 banore ne pastrehim te perkoheshem ose te perhereshem.

----------

